# Fehler beim lesen des Datenträgers



## tittli (20. Februar 2005)

Hallo

Gestern ist ein komisches Problem bei meinem Laptop aufgetreten. Als ich ihn neustarten wollte, kam die Meldung "Fehler beim lesen des Datenträgers, Neustart mit Strg+Alt+Entf*".

Starten konnte ich ihn nicht mehr. Woran kann das liegen?
Da der Dell-Support-Dienst am Wochenende geschlossen bleibt, frage ich hier mal. Werde aber morgen da auf jeden Fall mal anrufen!
Kann mir jemand helfen?
gruss


----------



## Neurodeamon (20. Februar 2005)

Es »könnte« daran liegen:


Bootsektor fehlerhaft
Festplatte kaputt
Festplatten Controller kaputt


----------



## tittli (20. Februar 2005)

Neurodeamon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es »könnte« daran liegen:
> 
> 
> Bootsektor fehlerhaft
> ...




und was kann ich dagegen machen?...ist einfach komisch dass vor dem Neustart alles noch funktionierte...
gruss


----------



## generador (20. Februar 2005)

Mal nachsehen ob die Festplatte im BIOS noch erkannt wird
wenn nein Festplatte def ansonsten mit der XP CD in der Recovery Console starten
dann fixmbr eingeben und hoffen das er wieder bootet

Oder haste vielleicht ne Diskette im Laufwerk


----------



## tittli (21. Februar 2005)

generador hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mal nachsehen ob die Festplatte im BIOS noch erkannt wird
> wenn nein Festplatte def ansonsten mit der XP CD in der Recovery Console starten
> dann fixmbr eingeben und hoffen das er wieder bootet
> 
> Oder haste vielleicht ne Diskette im Laufwerk



Hmm...nein Diskette ist keine drin  

Sorry verstehe dich jetzt nicht ganz, bin nicht so der Freak was das betrifft...kannst du mir das vielleicht etwas genauer erklären? danke
gruss


----------



## Neurodeamon (21. Februar 2005)

Spescha hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und was kann ich dagegen machen?...ist einfach komisch dass vor dem Neustart alles noch funktionierte...
> gruss



Das will nicht viel heißen - oder meinst Du das sich alle Probleme wochenlang vorher ankündigen und einen passenden Termin ausmachen? 
Manchmal reicht ein kleiner Absturz um den Bootsektor zu zerdeppern.

Bei einem kaputten Bootsektor musst Du ihn einfach neu schreiben (wie das geht hängt vom Betriebssystem ab, welches Du verwendest). Wenn die Festplatte oder der Controller kaputt ist (Controller ist aber unwarscheinlich) hilft nur der Gang zum Reparaturdienst.

Welches BS hast Du denn? (BS = Betriebssystem)


----------



## tittli (21. Februar 2005)

Neurodeamon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das will nicht viel heißen - oder meinst Du das sich alle Probleme wochenlang vorher ankündigen und einen passenden Termin ausmachen?
> Manchmal reicht ein kleiner Absturz um den Bootsektor zu zerdeppern.
> 
> Bei einem kaputten Bootsektor musst Du ihn einfach neu schreiben (wie das geht hängt vom Betriebssystem ab, welches Du verwendest). Wenn die Festplatte oder der Controller kaputt ist (Controller ist aber unwarscheinlich) hilft nur der Gang zum Reparaturdienst.
> ...




Habe WinXP.
Ja, das BS neu installieren ist eine möglichkeit, nur wären dann halt alle meine schönen Fotos, php-Dateien, meine Maturaarbeit (zugegeben ist noch nicht viel vorhanden, aber immerhin ;-) ) und der ganze Rest weg. Und das ist auch nicht umbedingt das was ich will.
Ist es nicht irgendwie möglich, die Daten per Netzwerk zu retten und dann eine Formatierung durchzuführen?
danke und gruss


----------



## Neurodeamon (21. Februar 2005)

Nein, ein Neuinstallieren sollte unnötig sein. Wie *generador* bereits ein wenig kryptisch schrieb: Es sollte reichen den Bootsektor zu reparieren. Dazu startest Du von der XP CD und wählst die Notfallreparaturkonsole aus (es ist ein wenig versteckt) - oder Du verwendest (sofern Diskettenlaufwerk vorhanden) Recovery-Disketten (kann man sich selbst erstellen - 5 Stück, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere). Das System startet dann im Kommandozeilenmodus von CD (oder Disketten) und fragt das Verzeichnis und das Administratorkennwort ab. Hat man keins angegeben sollte ein Klick auf RETURN/ENTER ausreichen um weiterzukommen.

Von der Konsole aus kann man die Befehle FIXMBR und FIXBOOT verwenden (die Befehle erfährt man auch wenn man »Hilfe« eingibt, falls ich mich gerade vertue) um den Bootsektor auf der Festplatte zu korrigieren. Nach einem neuerlichen Neustart sollte Windows wieder wie gewohnt starten. Sollte das NICHT gehen empfehle ich eine Knoppix-CD (oder BartPE) um zu überprüfen ob die Festplatte noch i. O. ist.

Viel Glück!
Neuro  ;-)


----------



## Ga-chan (30. September 2005)

Hallo!

Ich hab genau das selbe Porblem!
Gestern noch alles super!
heute komm ich von der Schule und dann kommt erstmal der schwarze Desk wo halt was von Stromausfall bla~ stand.
Durft emir dann halt aussuchen ob "windows normal starten" oder "abgesicherter Modus"
nachdem ichs n paar mal mit win nor. starten versucht habe es aber nie geklappt hat bin ich also zum abgesicherten Modus gegangen.
Tja~ und dann kam genau die selbe Fehlermeldung _._

Gleich sofort PC aufgemacht und meine alte Festplatte rein getan _._
Nun sitz ich da mit tollen 8GB x.X

Woran kann denn sowas liegen?
Bei mir wars so das mein PC am Samstag total rumgesponnen hat.
Plötzlich hatte ich über 30 Viren aufn PC x.X
Und darunter auch 3 Systemviren. 
Liegts vielleicht daran?
Dann musste ich feststellen das viele wichtige dll Datein gelöscht wurden _._
Hab dann alles formatiert und neu installiert.
Musste mich da von sehr wichtigen Sachen trennen _._
*so doof war und keine Sicherheitskopien gemacht hab weil keine Rollinge mehr übrig waren*
x.X
Nya..danach ging alles super.
Bis heute Nachmittag halt ._.
Werde das mal gleich mit dem booten im Bio versuchen.
*erstmal von cd starten einstellen muss*
Er nimmt nämlich die XP CD nicht an.
Startet zwar aber Bildschirm bleibt schwarz x.X

Hilfeee~~


----------



## metalgear (30. September 2005)

Spescha hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sorry verstehe dich jetzt nicht ganz, bin nicht so der Freak was das betrifft...kannst du mir das vielleicht etwas genauer erklären? danke
> gruss




Ganz einfach? Kannst Du haben  

*So reparierst Du den Master Boot Sektor* 

Falls Dir die Rettung Deiner Daten primär wichtiger sein sollte, versuchs mal mit *Knoppix* - falls der Link nicht funktionieren sollte, kannst Du *HIER* aus etlichen anderen Mirrors wählen. Wenn Du nicht genau weisst, was genau zu tun ist, scheu Dich nicht zu fragen.

Gruß 

metalgear


----------



## Ga-chan (30. September 2005)

Danke!
Also Knoppix hatte ich mal letztens für ne Freundin runtergeladen die Probs mit ihrer zweiten Festplatte hatte.
Problem bei mir ist jetzt nur das diese Festplatte hier Uralt ist und nur 8GB hat!
Sind auch nur noch 5GB frei.
Um die ganzen Torrents bla jetzt runterzuladen blaa~ hab ich keine Zeit.
Und nya..was soll ich schon abspeichern?
_._
Meine ganzen Sachen sind ja schliesslich letztens Samstag verloren gegangen.
Auch wenn ich schon viel wieder zurück geholt hatte...

aber mal wieder zum Thema.
das mit dem von CD starten ging bei mir leider nicht!
Der Bildschirm blieb schwarz!
Ist aber aktiviert bei Bio bzw. boot.

Ich habe jetzt gerade beide Festplatten am PC dran.
Ich kann zwar an mein "Baby" nicht zugreifen, aber ich kann sie formatieren lassen!
Das mach ich auch grade.
D.h. doch eigentlich das die Platte nicht im Arsc* ist, oder?
Oder würd sie sich formatieren lassen wenn sie futsch wäre? 
Nya...würde formatieren helfen?
Könnte ich vielleicht n Bootvirus draufhaben der noch von der Virusplage vom Samstag auf der Platte geblieben ist?
Auf jeden Fall formatier ich jetzt dann die Festplatte überschreiben mit XPCleaner und mal schauen...
bitte sagt mir das es klappen würd >.<°
Oder ist das grad totaler Schwachsinn wa sich da mach


----------



## Neurodeamon (30. September 2005)

Ga-chan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> D.h. doch eigentlich das die Platte nicht im Arsc* ist, oder?
> Oder würd sie sich formatieren lassen wenn sie futsch wäre?
> Nya...würde formatieren helfen?
> Oder ist das grad totaler Schwachsinn wa sich da mach



Hmm, ganz ehrlich? Ja, klingt danach ...

a) ab die Festplatte im »Ars*h« ist, wirst Du feststellen wenn Du die Festplatte komplett checkst. BartPE-Disk besorgen, davon booten und Scandisk drüber laufen lassen. Eine andere Möglichkeit etwas über mögliche Fehler zu finden bietet die S.M.A.R.T (Self-Monitoring Analysis and Reporting Technology) deiner Festplatte. 
b) Ein Bootsektor-Virus schreibt sich in den Bootsektor, deshalb nützt Formatieren und Überschreiben der Festplatte gar nichts. Deine Aktion ist ungefähr so als ob Du Tinitus hättest und mit dem Gewehr die Hummeln jagen würdest, die Dir angeblich um den Kopf schwirren 
c) Es ist absolut .... *hgnargh ... eine Festplatte zu formatieren, wenn man wichtige Daten darauf hat. 
d) Je nach Art des Festplattenfehlers kann es auch ohne Probleme möglich sein die Festplatte zu formatieren.
e) Wenn man sich 30  Viren an einem Tag einfängt, frage ich mich echt wo sich die Leute im Web herumtreiben und was Sie sich alles für »hacker-tools« installieren. Es wird mal Zeit das die Menschen ein wenig Paranoider werden.


----------



## Ga-chan (30. September 2005)

Da bin ich wieder!
Und ich muss sagen:
Es hat funktioniert!

Klar ist formatieren doof wenn man wichtige Daten drauf hat.
Aber da ich seid letzten Samstag eh alles weg hatte x.X

Das mit den Viren ist ja grad da skomische ôo

Ich hab mich nirgendswo im Netz herumgetrieben.
hatte auch keine Hackertools oder so.
Ich hatte mir lediglich da gerade die neuste Version von AntiVir aus dem Netz geladen.
Geht ja da mit Internet upload.
Nya, und da ist es dann passiert!
PC ist total stecken geblieben.
Dann kamen die 30 Viren + die 3 Systemviren.
War ja selbst total überrascht.
Da ich nebenbei nichts gedownlaoded hatte oder sonst auf irgend ner Site war.
Hatte bloß MSN an.

Jemand ne Ahnung wie da spassieren konnte?
Ah!
Und noch ne Frage!
Wenn ich mir Service pack2 von microsoft runterlade spinnt mein PC!
Er fährt nicht richtig runter!
D.h. da bleibt dann einfach nur "PC wird runtergefahren" stehen. Und das die ganze zeit egal wie lang ich warte!
Hab ich aber jedoch nur Serive Pack1 drauf dann fährt er zwar richtig runter aber es dauert über 5min bis er hoch gefahren ist!

brauch ich diese Serivce Packs und die ganzen Uploads von Microsoft eigentlich?

Was kann ich tun damit sowas nicht nochmal vorkommt?
Bzw. das meine Festplatte nicht solche Probs hat?
Gibts irgendwelche Programme zum downlaoden wo man das alles kontrollieren kann?

Gruß, Ga-chan


----------



## Neurodeamon (30. September 2005)

Wenn es funktioniert hat war es kein Bootsektorvirus 
Wenn Du etwas runterlädst, heißt es Download. Ein Upload ist - wenn Du etwas hochlädst, also von Deinem Rechner woanders drauf, soweit klar? 
Das mit den Hackertools habe ich auch nur aus jux geschrieben.

Womit surfst Du? (Firefox oder IE)
Hast du einen Router?

Zum Service Pack 2 empfehle ich immer:
- Download der Netzwerk Installation
- Per »Slipstreaming« eine Windows SP2 Installations-CD machen (Anleitungen hier im Forum und auch überall sonst im Web)

Damit hat man gleich bei der Installation SP 2. Das Update läuft bei einigen Leuten scheinbar nicht rund. Aktualisiert man aber die Windows CD, läuft es - meiner Erfahrung nach - runder als per Update.

Das Du nur SP 1 hast, ist nicht weiter schlimm, solange Du auch immer schön die Sicherheitsupdates installierst. Die Updates von Microsoft beheben Programmfehler (von MS-Programmen) und Sicherheitslücken im Betriebssystem. Wenn Du nie aktualisierst, ist es kein Wunder das Dein Rechner voller Viren/Würmer ist 
SP 2 ist zu empfehlen (auch wenn einige Hardliner wehement das Gegenteil behaupten).

Programme zum Überprüfen der Festplatte (runtime), schau mal auf:
http://www.zdnet.de/downloads/weekly/17/weekly_356-wc.html

Ich würde auf jeden Fall die Windows CD auf SP 2 updaten und das System mit SP 2 nochmal sauber installieren.

Greetz,
Neuro


----------



## Ga-chan (30. September 2005)

x.X
Heute is einfach zu viel Stress.

Meinte nicht upload sondern update _._
*seufz*
*zu doof zum tippen bin*

Was ich auch bei meinem AntiVir feststellen muss ist, dass wenn er n Virus findet und dann dieses Fenster kommt was ich damit machen will.
Nya..es bleibt stecken _._
Also das Fenster.
Kann nie den Virus löschen.
Muss immer in den Ordner und dann mit AntiVir suchen.

Nee~ das is net so das ich nie die updates von Microsoft habe.
Der schaut bei mir sogar jeden Tag nach updates xD~~

Nur war ich mir halt nicht so sicher obs denn nu wirklich so "toll" ist, weils ja bei mir Probs macht _._

Also imo hab ich gar keinen Service Pack!
XP ist ja bei mir jetzt grad ganz zurück gesetzt.
Downloade und installiere gerade die Sachen die ich am dringensten brauche.
A la AntiVir und so.
Ja, ja _._
Mein Photoshop ist auch hin *seufz*

Ääähm~
wie kann ich denn die Win. CD aktualisieren?
*blinka*

N Router hab ich nicht.._._
also nicht das ich jetzt wüsste.

Womit ich surfe?
AOL DSL6000.
Ähm..Netscape hab ich auch.
Aber weder Firefox oder IE.
Denk ich jetzt mal ^^"""""   
*hust*


----------

